# Chestnut foal with dorsal stripe - what colour will he be?



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like he's a red dun.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

red dun 

or as he's a foal he could become roany.
got any pics?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also guess red dun based on his description but it doesn't sound like either of the parents have the dun gene. He could be a form of buckskin maybe or possibly a bright bay, I don't know. Pics would definitely help.

However, it is hard to tell what their final color will be when they are so young. When my baby was born, I thought he might end up being a bright sorrel with pangare fading like his momma but now he is the deep chesnut in my avatar.


----------



## shanarra (Jan 10, 2010)

*chestnut with dorsal stripe*

I didn't think her father would have had the dun gene but maybe it is in there somewhere, I know he is supposed to be from 8 generations of colour but whether just palomino or whether there is some dun in there I don't know. I couldn't really imagine him going bay or chestnut as there is still absolutely no sign of any dark hairs around his points.

I have a picture of him loaded in my 'horses' section that shows the dorsal, these where at 1 day old.

This is the webpage of the stallion.
Stallions | Byalee Briar | About Briar

I guess the biggest question is - is it possible to have a chestnut foal born with a dorsal stripe? I've just never seen it before - not that we've had a chestnut foal before.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

shanarra said:


> I guess the biggest question is - is it possible to have a chestnut foal born with a dorsal stripe? I've just never seen it before - not that we've had a chestnut foal before.



Yes, it's possible. From AQHA's Color Coat Genetics:

"IF A SORREL HORSE HAS A DORSAL STRIPE, DOESN’T THAT MAKE IT A DUN?
Foals that will be SORREL are often born with light red hair coloration as well as having a distinct dorsal stripe. This characteristic is often confused with and mistaken as
RED DUN. However, a SORREL is a non-diluted horse. A dorsal stripe can be inherited from a non-DUN parent. A SORREL foal usually loses the dorsal stripe upon
shedding its first coat. But even if the SORREL retains the dorsal stripe as a mature horse, it still is not due to the DUN DILUTION gene. One may notice that the mature
coat of the SORREL does not include zebra stripes on the legs."


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A lot of foals have dorsal stripes and then lose them as they grow up. Sorta viewed as foal camouflage. Some keep faint ones - which is really just countershading and not really a dorsal stripe. They can really confuse people. Since neither of the parents is a dun, the foal most likely is not.

Do you have any photos of the foal? Maybe a pic will allow someone to better determine if its going to be a pally or chestnut.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I looked at the pics, he's a sorrel/chestnut. Very cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I couldn't find a "horse" section on your website? Maybe I'm confused 

But many (most?) foals are born with a dorsal, it's countershading as has been said. So your foal is either chestnut or palomino


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a sorrel/chestnut me as well. If you can track his genes back to a red dun, then perhaps yes that could be his definent coloring. But as said before it's a tad too early to know for sure.

Excuse the spelling and briefety, this was sent from my iTouch


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, after looking at the pic, I would say that he is probably just a sorrel with countershading though the pictures look like they are of 2 different foals, there is such a color difference.


----------



## shanarra (Jan 10, 2010)

*foal colour*

He is definately more the colour of the lighter picture. He is quite a buff colour.
Thankyou to everyone for your opinions.
I guess only time will tell....


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

shanarra said:


> This is the webpage of the stallion.
> Stallions | Byalee Briar | About Briar


I know this is off topic, but I love Byalee Briar and Byalee Romance. Romance is my 3rd favourite Australian stallion. Revelwood is the best stud in Australia though


----------

